# iso mount, sooo difficult.

## bingobob

OK, this problem has been bugging the hell out of me for weeks.

I would like to mount an iso file.

```

ess iso # mount -o loop -t iso9660 foo.iso /mnt/iso

mount: Not a directory

ess iso #

ess iso # ls -al /mnt/iso

total 8

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 Jul 17 18:06 .

drwxr-xr-x  8 root root 4096 Jul 17 17:26 ..

```

Anyone help, I am really stuck.

I am root, the iso and the mount point exist.

The iso is valid (I tried with several).

Loopback IS enabled in the kernel.

----------

## tumbak

```
mount foo.iso -o loop -t iso9660 /mnt/iso/
```

pay attention to the arguments positions.   :Wink: 

----------

## bingobob

tumbak - i luv u !

did u see the other thread on this, talking like 10 posts - noone spotted it.

U ARE THE BEST!!!

----------

## bingobob

hmmm, maybe a bit quick to congratulate.

Works with a small ISO.

Doesn't work with a huge one, 3 gig+.

wierd. plenty of disk space available.

"mount: Not a directory" is the error.

----------

## jardragon901

are you sure you have the directory made that you are mounting to? i.e. does /mnt/iso/ exist?

edit: it also could be a filesystem problem, is it a dvd iso you are trying to mount? You might want to check your kernel config to make sure you have all the filesystems compiled in that you need.

----------

## tumbak

glad I could help you with the first issue.

the second one

 *Quote:*   

> mount: ... : Not a directory
> 
> The local path is not a directory. Check the spelling in your command, and run ls to check if local path is a directory or not. 

 

 *Quote:*   

> mountpoint: Not a directory
> 
> The mountpoint exists but it is not a directory. Check the spelling and pathname of the mount point. 

 

also post the exact command that gave you the error   :Smile: 

----------

## bingobob

i used exactly the command u specifed. two ISOs mount and two dont. The top two mount ok.

Am I encountering the 2 gig limit on file sizes?

```

rupert@ess iso $ ls -al *

-rw-r--r--  1 rupert users  558200832 Aug 21 03:53 linspire-full-4.5.439.iso

-rw-r--r--  1 rupert users    1527808 Jul 19 21:27 ps2.exe.iso

-rw-r--r--  1 rupert users 3409313792 Aug  8 12:57 r-corefbb.iso

-rw-r--r--  1 rupert users 2426994688 Aug  5 08:54 wam-rsba.iso

rupert@ess iso $ 

rupert@ess iso $ 

rupert@ess iso $ file *

linspire-full-4.5.439.iso: ISO 9660 CD-ROM filesystem data 'Linspire                       ' (bootable)

ps2.exe.iso:               ISO 9660 CD-ROM filesystem data 'CDROM                          ' (bootable)

r-corefbb.iso:             ISO 9660 CD-ROM filesystem data

wam-rsba.iso:              ISO 9660 CD-ROM filesystem data

rupert@ess iso $ 

rupert@ess iso $ 

rupert@ess iso $ 

```

----------

## tumbak

looked everywhere for a 2 gig limitation but couldn't find any!   :Confused: 

The only thing I can think of now is to use losetup( :Cool:  to mount the file as /dev/loopX and then mounting /dev/loopX to /mnt/iso .

try it.

----------

## hefe

just to make sure: the dir where you keep your iso images isnt the /mnt/iso?

 if it isnt, excuse my question. .... just to make sure  :Wink: 

try passing -t udf as filesystem to mount...

----------

## bingobob

i dunno!

it did something.

```

ess iso # losetup /dev/loop 

loop   loop0  loop1  loop2  loop3  loop4  loop5  loop6  loop7  

ess iso # losetup /dev/loop0

/dev/loop0: [0303]:1065193 (r-corefbb.iso)

ess iso # mount /dev/loop0 -o loop -t iso9660 /mnt/iso/

mount: Not a directory

ess iso # mount /dev/loop0 -o loop -t udf /mnt/iso/

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop1,

       or too many mounted file systems

       (could this be the IDE device where you in fact use

       ide-scsi so that sr0 or sda or so is needed?)

ess iso #

```

----------

## tumbak

I dont have free space on this machine to create a +3 GB file, I'll do it at home tonight and tell you what happens   :Smile: 

----------

## xns

Just an idea, but those large .iso files you're trying to mount as iso9660, probably arent really using the iso9660 format, wouldn't you think?

Consider what they're for, and then you'll understand why its not working.

----------

## tumbak

 *xns wrote:*   

> Just an idea, but those large .iso files you're trying to mount as iso9660, probably arent really using the iso9660 format, wouldn't you think?
> 
> Consider what they're for, and then you'll understand why its not working.

 

```
r-corefbb.iso:             ISO 9660 CD-ROM filesystem data

wam-rsba.iso:              ISO 9660 CD-ROM filesystem data 
```

I doubt `file` will be giving faulty information, don't you think!

@bingobob

I created two big files yesterday, one that is 3.3 GB and the other 6.7 GB, I formatted them in reiserfs and they mounted succefully without even a warning!

please give us the full path to the iso images and the full path of the mount point, maybe this is the problem.

----------

## Josuke

same problem here..the iso is an xbox game iso

The dir /mnt/iso exists i give this command

```
mount dnl-swbf.iso -o loop -t iso9660 /mnt/iso/
```

I'm in the dir where dnl-swbf.iso is

i try -t auto e udf too

The error:

```
minosse ~ # mount dnl-swbf.iso -o loop -t auto /mnt/iso/

mount: Not a directory
```

----------

## Josuke

Ok i found the answer...the xbox isos have a different file system! xdvdfs!

----------

## bk0

DVDs and xbox game images aren't isos, since they aren't ISO9660 filesystems. DVDs use UFS (Universal File System).

```

# mount -o loop -t ufs ./image.ufs /mnt/dvd

```

----------

## bingobob

None of that did it for me.

I hacked around with it for ages but got no-where mounting them.

In the end this did it for me....

```

emerge -s xiso

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : xiso ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

 

*  app-cdr/extract-xiso [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 2.4_beta2

      Latest version installed: 2.4_beta2

      Size of downloaded files: 201 kB

      Homepage:    http://sourceforge.net/projects/extract-xiso

      Description: Tool for extracting and creating optimised Xbox ISO images

      License:     BSD

```

----------

## Rainmaker

you can also try mounting it under antoher kernel.

From past exprience, I can say mm-sources, ck, love and nitro all have problems mounting a DVD iso I have.

Using the standard gentoo-dev-sources, it works great. I don't get any errors though, linux just crashes if I mount it   :Confused: 

----------

## Gentree

```
#mount  -o loop RoryII.iso /mnt/iso
```

works here, I dont even need to give it -t iso9660 , though i dont see why not!

If is use -t it can be before or after the -o , the order has to be, as it says in mount --help:

mount something somewhere.

 :Cool: 

----------

## zpet731

Ummm,

Guys where do I check if my loop device isn't working. it doesn't exist in the /dev directory? The thing is I was able to successfully mount iso files about a week ago.

Thanks,

Zoran

----------

## genstef

Perhaps you forgot loop in the kernel config

----------

## zpet731

Yep you are right. I might have been mounting iso's while I was in 2.4 kernel cause I recently switched.

BTW any other modules I should enable while I am at it? (that is related to the loopback or other mounting utilities)

Thanks,

Zoran

----------

## pieter_parker

hi guys

anyone know how to mount a .iso file from a xbox cd/dvd

?

mount -t ... but which file format? i think it is not iso9660Last edited by pieter_parker on Fri Oct 20, 2006 12:58 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Headrush

Check out extract-xiso and mountISO

http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=11577

----------

## pieter_parker

extract-xiso works perfect

THANKS

----------

## nixnut

merged above three posts here.

----------

